# Anyone have any AR-15's in stock?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So it dawned on me, albeit a little too late, that I need another AR.

Does anyone know of anyone who has any sort of AR in stock for a fair price?

Anyone out here selling one?


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

When stuff goes on like it is now, there's no such thing as fair price, everyone knows they can get top dollar right now, so if ya buy one now be sure to take the ky jelly with ya lol.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha I hear that. Some people are still being reasonable though. I just picked up a bunch of 30 round PMAGS for $14 that are suddenly worth $100 each. Maybe if I sell all these then I can afford a $3000 AR? LOL!


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been wondering where people are finding them. I can't find hardly any ammo or ARs in Indiana. Gun show this weekend so maybe I'll go and get an update on the status of the Indiana market for ARs, mags and ammo.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

alclark2 said:


> I've been wondering where people are finding them. I can't find hardly any ammo or ARs in Indiana. Gun show this weekend so maybe I'll go and get an update on the status of the Indiana market for ARs, mags and ammo.


They are wiped out all across the country best I can tell. If they do popup - guys know they can sell them online. I am not holding my breath.....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Here in central ND the AR that used to sell for 1000 to 1200 are now going for 2200 to 2400. Crazy prices, glad I bought my cheapo when I did.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

@alclark. I hope you have better luck at the show than i did this past weekend. I only saw 2 cases of 5.56/.223 and they were going for over a dollar a round for the standard green tip 5.56...insane. I get a decent deal on a new house broom though so not a total loss lol


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Got any friends in NY? They should have some for sale in the next year.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Check out Mills Fleet Farm. They may have some yet. I'm not sure which ones they carry, but it's possible they still have some in their MN store (not sure what their shipping policies are).

I've been looking for more Pmags and haven't found any yet at a reasonable price. I even checked my buddy's store, and he said he's charging $50 as his cost right now is $26 a mag. Rediculous. (I laughed at him and told him, I'll be patient.)

Also, check out Lake-Link.com. It's a fishing and hunting site, but I occasionally see an AR pop up on their buy/sell forum from time to time.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris, I think your to late, I checked J&G Sales they have, 0 AR's and No .223/5.56 ammo! They use to cell it by a case... you can't even find .223 ammo locally...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

People are just being ignorant now with the prices. Even 22lr is selling out. I have the S&W M&P22 and the mags used to be $25 now all these people are paying 50 and more ! For 22lr ? Hope you find what you're looking for Chris. You might just find someone hard up enought to sell one for a decent price. The gun shows around here have all ridiculously priced guns and have sold out of brass and ammo. Someone actually stole a Bushmaster 2 weeks ago from the show here in Mason. The promoters let so many people in that I'm sure that made it real easy to do. Sad to see our society turn into such a mess....


----------

